# What happens around Caldas da Reinha?



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hallo everybody - The old man and I are coming to stay for a couple of months in the area from April onwards, just to see how we like the area and have time to see what is available from the estate agents. Are there any informal walking groups, or any 'loosely formed club socials' happening anywhere, what about a 'crumbly' keep-fit group? I also enjoy doing handicrafts, he likes fishing, and also likes to do all the shopping! Thanks for any forthcoming info.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Caldas is a nice place to go shopping, go to the park etc. I wouldn't want to live there though, it is a little bit city-ish and grimy. Outlying areas such as Foz do Arelho, Alcobaca and outer areas of Sao martinho do Porto, are far better imo.
If you would like to meet for a coffee while you are here, I would be only too happy to talk you through the pitfalls.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Caldas*



silvers said:


> Caldas is a nice place to go shopping, go to the park etc. I wouldn't want to live there though, it is a little bit city-ish and grimy. Outlying areas such as Foz do Arelho, Alcobaca and outer areas of Sao martinho do Porto, are far better imo.
> If you would like to meet for a coffee while you are here, I would be only too happy to talk you through the pitfalls.



Thanks, we will certainly take you up on that. We are going to be in Sao Martinha and look forward to it. I suppose the best place to get a Caldas town map will be at the Tourist Office, I think what we will do is probably just go in with the bus and walk around to get some bearings.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are bringing a car, find the Vivaci shopping centre, near to the park, park in there, free for the first two hours and then walk around that area.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

International Ladies of Caldas meet 1st and 3rd Monday of every month for coffee at 3pm in the International Hotel in Caldas. Silver Coast friends meet every other Friday at Le Vicky's cafe on the Caldas Industrial Estate at 11 for coffee and a chat

Through both these informal clubs walks are arranged and craft!


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Many thanks, I will certainly drag the other half to some of these get-togethers.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pudding57 said:


> Many thanks, I will certainly drag the other half to some of these get-togethers.



Make sure he wears a skirt  both International Ladies and SIlver Coast are for ladies only except when there is a social gathering.

Their web sites are:
Welcome

About Us


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pudding57 said:


> Hallo everybody - The old man and I are coming to stay for a couple of months in the area from April onwards, just to see how we like the area and have time to see what is available from the estate agents. Are there any informal walking groups, or any 'loosely formed club socials' happening anywhere, what about a 'crumbly' keep-fit group? I also enjoy doing handicrafts, he likes fishing, and also likes to do all the shopping! Thanks for any forthcoming info.



Have you decided where you will be staying during your trial visit?


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Caldas*

We managed to rent an apartment in in Sao Martinho for the period. 
Smiled about the dress comment, will the fact that he is a Scotsman carry any 'points' with the ladies?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pudding57 said:


> We managed to rent an apartment in in Sao Martinho for the period.
> Smiled about the dress comment, will the fact that he is a Scotsman carry any 'points' with the ladies?


He can join my kilt wearing husband fishing


----------

